# Tank size for Dwarf Cichlids



## cheryl1229 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just lost my huge Angel fish of 10 years recently. I now want to replace her with a dwarf cichlid. Is a 10 gallon tank good enough? The dwarf cichlids look as big as my angel was. :-? \\

Thanks :fish:


----------



## dg32 (Dec 24, 2009)

it might be enough for a single fish, although it seems to me that most people recommend something bigger for cichlids


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

> I just lost my huge Angel fish of 10 years recently.


Was this huge angel fish in that 10g tank?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

The only thing i would try in a 10g is some shell dwellers from Lake Tanganyika. You could get you a pair and be good to go.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Oct 27, 2004)

I had a trio of apistogramma cacatuoides (see link below) in a 7 gallon bow front. It was planted and had a large piece of driftwood in there (I would go smaller here if I was to do it again, but it was such a cool piece of wood).

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tanks/displaytank.php?tank=6332

They had successfully bred several times and I wound up with about 50-75 fry, but do to my own ignorance, I only had 3 that survived. They went on to breed as well in the same tank after the parents passed on.

I am just getting into shell dwellers and have 4 multies in my 20 long. They will be moved out one I get my breeding pair of Telmatochromis sp. "temporalis shell" and a few Julidochromis marlieri.

20g long FTS


----------

